# rpn havoc vs ibe epistane



## hylandky (Jan 30, 2011)

hey just wondering what peoples opinions are on these 2 products? wich ones better for building mass?


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2011)

neither.

GICH!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 30, 2011)

hylandky said:


> hey just wondering what peoples opinions are on these 2 products? wich ones better for building mass?



They are the same compound but both have had their share of mixed reviews.


----------



## hylandky (Jan 30, 2011)

oh ok i thought there were the same but wasnt totally sure, i just orderd havoc so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Same compound pretty much.  I ran IBE Epistane twice gained 9 pounds the first time and 5 the second.  Id go with 30/40/50/50 for dosage its a good compound but get some liver support.  I used anabolic innovations cycle support for on cycle and anabolic innovations post cycle support for after cycle.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jan 31, 2011)

methylepitiostanol is the same compound in both of these. one of my favorite orals, by far. decent, at best, for mass, but for dry gains, nothing i have used it better. 
if this is your first time running a ph/ds or anytype of PED, i wouldn't go above 40mg, but we'd need your stats first. running it for 6 week is optimum, 4 weeks is ok though. for pct, as is the case with any ph/ds, i would still use a research SERM such as tamox or clom. an otc AI is fine.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2011)

Both are the same. But the shit skyrocketed my bp. I wouldn't give you .02 for it.


----------



## hylandky (Jan 31, 2011)

the only other thing iv done efore was a bottle of m1t's, alot of people said m1ts woiuld make my bp skyrocket tgoo but mine acually was lower


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

Epistane worked great for me as far as lean muscle goes... but too much damn shedding.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jan 31, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Epistane worked great for me as far as lean muscle goes... but too much damn shedding.



Really? That's odd. Epi isn't very androgenic at all. How are you with other compounds?


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 31, 2011)

Ive yet to run my rpn havoc, but ill be using Liver Juice and Toco 8 when I do. Ill have hawthorn if I run into any bp issues.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Really? That's odd. Epi isn't very androgenic at all. How are you with other compounds?



That's the thing, my hair is fine on other compounds.  I also had a super increased libido from it.  Two runs, both the same in each run.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 1, 2011)

^^^^
did you get any other sides from it? bloat, gyno, BP? sometimes epi degrades to DMT, but that doesn't sound like your case.


----------

